# Empty Space!



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I originally asked this question in the Tech/Mech forum but no-one came up with an answer  so I thought maybe I might have some luck here! I know that the twin cables go to the leisure battery under the bench seat on the offside of the living quarters; I assume they are coming from under the bonnet somewhere and are also connected to the mains charger in some way cos when we're hooked up to the mains and have the charger on, the lesiure battery shows a healthy 13.2 v instead of around 11.9 - 12.3 volts. My dilemma is not knowing what the thick cable in the picture is for?? It definitely plugged into something that was held in that wooden tray by the blue strap - I'm clueless!!

Can anyone put this old fool out of his misery??

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

Why not send Kath or Peter (at Swift) a PM.

I'm surprised one of them hasn't answered your post as they are usually very prompt, but maybe they missed it.

Cheers


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

The cable under the seat is put there for heating under the seat which is an option by fiat.
Thanks martin ,(swift group)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> The cable under the seat is put there for heating under the seat which is an option by fiat.
> Thanks martin ,(swift group)


Nice one Martin.

My faith in you was fully justified!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Chris, I would be worried with voltages as low as 11.9. It is not good for a battery to run at that voltage. On hook up with no load I would expect the voltage to be around 13.8


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Martin for the swift (no pun intended!) reply. I feel happier now that I know I'm not missing anything from under that seat that should be there!

Rowley - I'll have another check on the leisure battery voltage tonight when I get home and connect the m/home up to the mains, I may have got those voltage figures slightly wrong! I'll also put a multimeter on the terminals to see what charge is going in, first with the engine running and then with the mains hook up etc. I did notice that on top of the leisure battery (it's an Orange 110 amp concentrated juice one) that there is a marking that says FIV 04 11 07. No idea what that means and I can't find any info on the net either?? :? I also have no idea how old this battery is and the dealers couldn't tell me either! Maybe I should just buy another one and play safe! Oh and I think a smaller size might be better as this one weighs a ton!! (well you know what I mean!)

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This maybe womans logic but could it not be the date of the battery, ie the 4th November 2007. Well I tried :? 

Mandy


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree Mandy, it definitely is a date but what it stands for is what's bugging me! :? The battery itself certainly looks older than Nov 07 so I'm not convinced those markings are its date of origin; the battery does not seem to be holding its charge very well so I'm wondering if the date is it's "life expectancy" or similar. It's the "FIV" that I can't work out. I have more or less decided to buy a new battery anyway, at least then I will know its history etc!

Regards

Chris


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just thought I might as well put this one to bed, so to speak!! I decided to give the previous owner of the motorhome a ring today (I know, I know - should have done it years ago!!   ). Very nice chap and he told me that when they bought the m/home new, there was a leisure battery under there in that tray!! He couldn't figure out how to check the battery electrolyte levels so he rang the dealer. To cut a long story short he was told that he would have to take the drivers seat out (cabin seat!) and he wasn't prepared to, so the dealer put in a new, larger leisure battery under the offside bench seat.

I can sleep better at night now!!   :wink: :wink: :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------

